# World map on countries that can hold competitions (August 2021)



## abunickabhi (Aug 8, 2021)

What do you think about the countries in yellow?
Which country in yellow can hold comps easily (getting permission of local government with ease)?
Which country in black will most likely become yellow and have potential to hold comps?


----------



## Waffles (Aug 8, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> View attachment 16558
> 
> What do you think about the countries in yellow?
> Which country in yellow can hold comps easily (getting permission of local government with ease)?
> Which country in black will most likely become yellow and have potential to hold comps?


Pretty accurate, except Australia is kinda in a weird spot that every comp in Victoria gets cancelled, NSW is in a huge lockdown and WA gets comps for days.


----------



## abunickabhi (Aug 8, 2021)

Waffles said:


> Pretty accurate, except Australia is kinda in a weird spot that every comp in Victoria gets cancelled, NSW is in a huge lockdown and WA gets comps for days.


Yeah in big countries, there are regions which are hotspot, and then regions which are completely fine.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Aug 8, 2021)

I feel like India could host comps atm but everyone's afraid


----------



## abunickabhi (Aug 8, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> I feel like India could host comps atm but everyone's afraid


The problem is that the data in India is not accurate.

And a lot of regions are still hotspots.

I guess it is not wise to hold comps in India currently, even if we are in yellow region.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Aug 8, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Yeah in big countries, there are regions which are hotspot, and then regions which are completely fine.


This is an issue in the US. Comps got cancelled in places where the avg case count was completely fine (using state statistics) because the rest of the US had an outbreak. The US is huge so if the WCA made that rule on a state level then I'd think the system would work better, but that is asking for a lot. I'm just glad I got to go to one before the second wave of cancels in the US


----------



## Jack314 (Aug 8, 2021)

I don't think Australia will be holding many (if any) competitions in the future. Being an island nation it's possible to eliminate coronavirus and cut international arrivals to a level where there is <1 month of lockdowns/restrictions per year for outbreaks. You could live as COVID-19 did not exist (with the exception of international travel) for all but maybe 1 month of a year. However this not what is going to happen in the future. Once 70% of the population is vaccinated the government is going to let the virus go in Australia. From a quick search about 92% of the UK population have coronavirus antibodies. The UK is having about 500 cases per 1,000,000 people in summer. Temperature is one of the key factors in number of COVID-19 cases (The colder it is the more cases there are normally). I am not expecting Australia to have many (if any) competitions in the future. There is a small possibility that competitions could occur in the summer months of January and February.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Aug 8, 2021)

Here in the UK, we went out of lockdown a little while back, so things should ease up towards the end of 2021


----------



## Seoyun (Aug 8, 2021)

I dont think it will held in Korea. Cause at 2023 korea will hold world championship.
I would love it if it hold in here but i dont think it will.
And not only this but covid. The situation is not quite good here.....


----------



## LBr (Aug 9, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> View attachment 16558
> 
> What do you think about the countries in yellow?
> Which country in yellow can hold comps easily (getting permission of local government with ease)?
> Which country in black will most likely become yellow and have potential to hold comps?


Looks like all future comps will be held in Central Africa



> Yh right


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Aug 9, 2021)

What if there was a country just for WCA comps...


----------



## CodingCuber (Aug 9, 2021)

Jack314 said:


> I don't think Australia will be holding many (if any) competitions in the future. Being an island nation it's possible to eliminate coronavirus and cut international arrivals to a level where there is <1 month of lockdowns/restrictions per year for outbreaks. You could live as COVID-19 did not exist (with the exception of international travel) for all but maybe 1 month of a year. However this not what is going to happen in the future. Once 70% of the population is vaccinated the government is going to let the virus go in Australia. From a quick search about 92% of the UK population have coronavirus antibodies. The UK is having about 500 cases per 1,000,000 people in summer. Temperature is one of the key factors in number of COVID-19 cases (The colder it is the more cases there are normally). I am not expecting Australia to have many (if any) competitions in the future. There is a small possibility that competitions could occur in the summer months of January and February.


It might also help if our government ordered enough vaccines to begin with...
please don't start a political debate lol


----------



## Tabe (Aug 10, 2021)

Sub1Hour said:


> This is an issue in the US. Comps got cancelled in places where the avg case count was completely fine (using state statistics) because the rest of the US had an outbreak. The US is huge so if the WCA made that rule on a state level then I'd think the system would work better, but that is asking for a lot. I'm just glad I got to go to one before the second wave of cancels in the US


There's not many places in the US where the count is low enough for a comp, based on state counts. And people travel from many states to compete in the US. The Idaho comps had people from something at least 5 or 6 states. So you can't really go by state, which sucks for people in states doing well.


----------

